# Ripping your DVDs



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got an extra TB of storage on my home server, and with being able to stream my HR20, I am starting to look at ripping all of my DVDs to disk. I'm sure there are many people out there who have undertaken this daunting task 

What have you found to be the best and easiest process? I may be leaning towards HandBrake. I haven't tested it, but it sounds to be easy enough, and it keeps 5.1 sounds, etc. From looking at other sources though, it sounds like DivX or XviD might be a better format.

Any input is appreciated. TIA!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally I use DVD Decrypter (when legally permitted) but there are a number of options, depending on whether you want to reduce the bitrate and sound choices up front or if you want to use TVersity or something like that to do it on the fly. 

DivX and Xvid are codecs that will work with a number of ripping programs.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

I definitely would like to keep them fairly lossless. I can transcode when needed, but I would like the files to be near lossless without sacrificing file size THAT much (IE - a vob or some such wouldn't be acceptable )


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A program like Super DVD Ripper which I also use (when legally permitted) will give you a choice of codecs and quality levels. Using XVid and a high bitrate can yield results very similar to the original with much smaller file sizes.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart... any idea about how much space a normal movie (2 hours) takes up when ripped?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Depends on bitrate and codec. I rip fairly aggressively, bitrate of 340kbps XVid, 640x480resolution, and it's about 400MB per movie. But I mostly do that for my portable devices. I'd guess DVD quality would probably take about 800MB per movie.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Depends on bitrate and codec. I rip fairly aggressively, bitrate of 340kbps XVid, 640x480resolution, and it's about 400MB per movie. But I mostly do that for my portable devices. I'd guess DVD quality would probably take about 800MB per movie.


cool... thanks


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

Another program to look at is DVDFab Decrypter. I use it(I have the platinum version) and it's quite good IMO, plus it's constantly being updated to handle new DVD's


----------



## wi6397 (Aug 31, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Another program to look at is DVDFab Decrypter. I use it(I have the platinum version) and it's quite good IMO, plus it's constantly being updated to handle new DVD's


I also use DVDFab Platinum and the decrypted file uncompressed is 800MB-1.2GB.


----------



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

kitchj said:


> I just got an extra TB of storage on my home server, and with being able to stream my HR20, I am starting to look at ripping all of my DVDs to disk. I'm sure there are many people out there who have undertaken this daunting task
> 
> What have you found to be the best and easiest process? I may be leaning towards HandBrake. I haven't tested it, but it sounds to be easy enough, and it keeps 5.1 sounds, etc. From looking at other sources though, it sounds like DivX or XviD might be a better format.
> 
> Any input is appreciated. TIA!


What software if any do you plan to access/library these ripped DVD's? I had been using Snapstream's Beyond Media with the DVD library for this but I never fully ripped my whole collection and then lost interest in it. I've been building a new media center recently and started to look into the DVD library again but was trying to find something to plugin into Media Center.


----------



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

dirchm0628 said:


> What software if any do you plan to access/library these ripped DVD's? I had been using Snapstream's Beyond Media with the DVD library for this but I never fully ripped my whole collection and then lost interest in it. I've been building a new media center recently and started to look into the DVD library again but was trying to find something to plugin into Media Center.


I missed the first line in your post. You're going to use the HR20 to access the files. I tend to miss the obvious.


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

dirchm0628 said:


> I missed the first line in your post. You're going to use the HR20 to access the files. I tend to miss the obvious.


And I'm HOPING they will add more codecs to the HR20 as time goes by. And maybe a nicer UI.... /shrug. I may end up just adding a vista laptop into my cabinet and running media center. Or maybe LinuxMCE.... so many choices.

Sorry I tend to get side tracked when thinking about technology  But yeah... my ultimate solution would be to be able to just use the HR20.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

Chuck W said:


> Another program to look at is DVDFab Decrypter. I use it(I have the platinum version) and it's quite good IMO, plus it's constantly being updated to handle new DVD's


_dumb question alert_

.......will this rip HD DVD ? I assume it uses Nero or whatever program you have to burn ?


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

SAlBO said:


> _dumb question alert_
> 
> .......will this rip HD DVD ? I assume it uses Nero or whatever program you have to burn ?


Just looking at their site... it looks like they have an HD version, so I would assume the Platinum version would do so as well. http://www.dvdfab.com/free.htm


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> Stuart... any idea about how much space a normal movie (2 hours) takes up when ripped?


If you run a rip at lossless expect the size to get up to DVD Disc size 4 to 8 GB.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I am using Wondershare, it is not free, but it can do multiple formats. I have a Zune, which I put movies onto to watch when I'm traveling. I recommend shopping around outside of the forum since there are quite a few options out there and different ways to _rip_ DVDs.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

kitchj said:


> Just looking at their site... it looks like they have an HD version, so I would assume the Platinum version would do so as well. http://www.dvdfab.com/free.htm


I agree......I downloaded the Platinum version and noticed it had HD in the title but I havent found anything saying it ripped High Def DVD's which made me wonder if HD actually meant High Def or if it were just some marketing ploy to make it look more high tec....Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A word to the wise... 

DVD ripping may fall under the "fair use" provision of copyright law, but please read the terms and conditions that come with the DVDs you legally purchase and do not use DVD ripping software to disobey those terms. We at DBSTalk do not approve or condone that.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

You can also look into My Movies 2. I have used several programs and have come to like that one the best.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A word to the wise...
> 
> DVD ripping may fall under the "fair use" provision of copyright law, but please read the terms and conditions that come with the DVDs you legally purchase and do not use DVD ripping software to disobey those terms. We at DBSTalk do not approve or condone that.


I realize this is not pointed at anyone person, and I agree, though I think the tone here has been legal useage, at least how I see it. I can't speak for others though.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I have used several applications over the years but have settled on DVDFab Platinum Edition. I have found that it has the least amount of issues with newly released DVD's. I also like the fact that it will rip out just the movie itself and exclude all of the extras if you like which can be a huge space saver. 

Since I only rip the movies and don't use any compression whatsoever I have averaged about 4 - 5GB per movie. I have about 5TB of storage on my Main RAID Server that houses my video library.


----------



## SAlBO (Jan 6, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I realize this is not pointed at anyone person, and I agree, though I think the tone here has been legal useage, at least how I see it. I can't speak for others though.


1

ABSOLUTELY LEGAL USEAGE.....I dont burn Extra movies or pirated stuff. I use it for backing up my material I own. I would not support anything other than the legal use of software mentioned...We dont live like that....


----------



## kitchj (Aug 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A word to the wise...
> 
> DVD ripping may fall under the "fair use" provision of copyright law, but please read the terms and conditions that come with the DVDs you legally purchase and do not use DVD ripping software to disobey those terms. We at DBSTalk do not approve or condone that.


Yeah, I guess I didn't even really think about it. I AM only planning on ripping purchased DVDs, but I do know that they are trying to make it illegal to do that with your purchased CDs in many cases. Seems kind of silly, but I must confess I don't know the exact legality of this.


----------

